# Bloggers, filmmakers earning from digital ads required to register – BIR



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published June 18, 2020, 9:10 PM
https://news.mb.com.ph/2020/06/18/bloggers-filmmakers-earning-from-digital-ads-required-to-register-bir/?fbclid=IwAR3FWhUrdjHvntLeyrs-9IbdhC9Y3qvV_vRxgBZKd2Yss76YW6kXSawDp_8


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you go to YouTube there are a lot of guys with channels offering advice on life here. Many of them hate the Philippines and it shows.


I often do recognize the place and the culture that they are describing


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Register and claim (do your tax here) PHP200K annually, no tax, Will BIR follow up revenues if deposited in another country? Only an opinion but I think this is aimed internally but all must follow the law. An interesting post Joe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Register and claim (do your tax here) PHP200K annually, no tax, Will BIR follow up revenues if deposited in another country? Only an opinion but I think this is aimed internally but all must follow the law. An interesting post Joe.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


There have been Expats with YouTube channels held up for tax purposes, monetized channels they were making videos on a tourist Visa (not allowed/plus not paying taxes) and so this is nothing knew but has been an issue for several years and now it's out in the open, I don't see the same Expats making their videos anymore the new channels come and go though unaware that if they can tie you to a name you'll get stopped as you exit the country. 

Cybercrime Prevention Act of 2012. The Cybercrime Prevention Act of 2012, officially recorded as Republic Act No. 10175, is a law in the Philippines that was approved on September 12, 2012. It aims to address legal issues concerning online interactions and the Internet in the Philippines.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Regarding: The BIR estimated six million big, medium, and minimal digital merchants operating in the country. The registration fee is ₱500, plus ₱30 for documentary stamp tax

P530 x 6 million digital merchants required to register is over P3 Billion revenue raised to assist in the Covid19 costs.

Plus those earning more than ₱250,000 annually will be required to pay income tax.

Those on a Tourist Visa's in the PI who have YOUTUBE Channels, and are making Videos and earning from advertising gained from their online channels are in my opinion dancing on the head of a needle. Particularly now that they are required to register which could be cross matched to The BIR, DOLE, BOI database to red flag that they are on a tourist visa but working in the PI generating money from their YOUTUBE Channel.

all non-resident foreign nationals admitted to the Philippines on non-working visas, who wish to work in the Philippines, *regardless of the source of compensation* and duration of employment are required by the Philippine Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE) to secure an Alien Employment Permit (AEP).

and 

Aliens who are found working without an employment permit as required by law, are penalized with a fine ranging from one thousand pesos (P1,000.00) to ten thousand pesos (P10,000), or *imprisonment ranging from three months to three years, or both. In addition to such penalties, any alien found guilty shall be summarily deported upon completion of service of sentence.
*

SOURCE:
https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/living-working-philippines/


----------

